# i want to be a donor/egg sharer



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi, 

I have been considering donating some of my eggs (if they're ok!) after I achieve a pregnancy for myself as I want to be able to help another couple who are desperate for a family and donation is the only way for them. Since thinking this I have been taken off clomid and am awaiting the next step from the cons and so thought maybe I could do egg share instead? The only thing is I cannot afford the costs so wondered if there was anyway around this? Can I egg share and not pay? Or do I have to do straight egg donation? Dunno if this makes sense?   

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks 

Jo x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Each clinic is different. With my clinic ( Care Notts ) we had to pay £500 for the egg share package. Which includes all scans, blood tests for me and drugs. Then you have to pay the £104 **** fee. Because we needed ICSI we also had to pay an extra £800.

Im sure the Lister you just pay for the **** fee But all clinics you have to pay extra for the ICSI.

The best thing to do is decide which clinic you want treatment with and then ask them the price. The only time you get it free is if you dont get enough eggs to share and you give them all away. Then your next cycle will be free and all the eggs will be yours

HTH

Luv sally x x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi JO

Like sally said, the lister you just pay hfea charges of £105.50 and the rest is free. you have a hiv test and then 3 months from the result a second is done. then they start tx, so see if you can get the ball rolling in the meantime with your dr whilst you decide on the option so you won't have to wait that long after deciding  

I did egg share at the lister and the tx was brilliant for me with the fantastic result at the end for me and my recipient, you have to have a minimum of 8 eggs to share or you can donate them all and have a free run to yourself. On average most girls get about 12 and it is shared equally if there is an odd one, normally you will recieve the extra unless they ask you.

All scans bloods drugs are included for free. The recipient pays these I believe.

hope this helps. not sure which area you live in, not that it matters as I am living in denmark and travelled to Lister.

mitch
xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi ya girls, thanks for the replies! i think i will contact the lister and see what they say   

just wondering, will my gp do the hiv tests for me if i ask? just thought i could get the ball rolling as you say, by getting the first test done now at my doctors?

thanks again

jo xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Jo!

I would wait till you've had a cons with the Lister to get the bloods done, as for egg sharing they have to be renewed every six months, and by the time you get going it may be more than six months.

The Lister will give you a list of tests that need to be carried out, and you may find your GP surgery will do them - mine did.

The ICSI is an extra £1,080 at the Lister but well worth it because of their reputation - they are the second best clinic in the country.

There are LOADS of tests you need for egg share at the Lister, including chromosome tests, so just hang on for now, and make that appt.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoops! You could get your HIV done now to save time, as you need a second one three months after the first before you can start - that will move you on a bit.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi ya thanks for that! i am going to try and get on the egg share open evening which is next month so fingers crossed for that!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

You will have to pay for dh to have all his blood tests though. He has to have the HIV ones n things too. What i did wiv my dh was got him to be a blood donor and they accepted that. Just get him to donate a pint of blood and take his donor card with you


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ah so they will accept it if dh is a blood donor as proof he doesnt have hiv? least that will be one less test to pay for lol 

am just waiting for lister to contact me back, i hate waiting!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Yer we were gonna get charged £250 for them but the nurse told us if he was a blood donor then they would accept it so i got him booked straight in lol. Poor bloke came back looking really pale


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

well it wouldnt hurt them to have a bit of the pain for a change hey! bless them


----------

